# Photos of new AE Everett penny loafer...



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Finally some good photos of the new AE Everett penny loafer (source onlineshoes.com). I saw these in real life recently and they look really good. Personally, I'm glad AE has finally stopped doing that stupid puckered side stitching to fasten down the flat straps, and I'm also glad this model has stitching around the flat strap that resembles the Weejun. The profile of the rear counter also doesn't seem to have the extreme curve that made the Hanover fit my achilles so badly. Overall, this shoe looks a lot like the J&M Ski Mocc, but is presumably of better quality given AE's reputation.

https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=everettbrownk.jpg


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

is this _replacing_ the walden?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

No. No more loafers. I have enough to loaf for decades, and I don't need any encouragement.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

i don't know Patrick, the Everett does have some strong points.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

A very nice looking shoe to my eye, especially the stacked heel details. Nice looking leather as well. (Actually I'm easy, as I'm pretty happy to see anyone making a weejun-like shoe that is not in UltraShine Brush-off FauxCordoRouge.)


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I like it. Looks like a more casual alternative to my burgundy Waldens.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Hayek said:


> I like it. Looks like a more casual alternative to my burgundy Waldens.


I think that's probably the best way to view this shoe. That's definitely the impression I got when I saw it in a store a couple of weeks ago. The leather is softer and more matte than the Walden's shinier leather, and the kick stiching on the rear counter makes it more casual than the Walden. But the Walden has been around since _before_ 2005 (that's the earliest AE catalogue I have) so I suspect it will continue in parallel with the new Everett, unless of course everyone stops buying Waldens and buys Everetts instead. I think I might have a go at these, once I get past my current fascination with bit loafers.

BTW, good attempt on the upsell, Closerlook. I can't give you any points, though, since Patrick is an easy mark when it comes to new shoes!


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> I think that's probably the best way to view this shoe. That's definitely the impression I got when I saw it in a store a couple of weeks ago. The leather is softer and more matte than the Walden's shinier leather, and the kick stiching on the rear counter makes it more casual than the Walden. But the Walden has been around since _before_ 2005 (that's the earliest AE catalogue I have) so I suspect it will continue in parallel with the new Everett, unless of course everyone stops buying Waldens and buys Everetts instead. I think I might have a go at these, once I get past my current fascination with bit loafers.
> 
> BTW, good attempt on the upsell, Closerlook. I can't give you any points, though, since Patrick is an easy mark when it comes to new shoes!


well, if i trust any opinions on loafers, they'd probably come from him or you.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

here's one thing though
how do we feel about the stitching around the sole not extending the full length?


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Thats a nice looking shoe.


----------



## Timeless Fashion (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice shoes. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## billacorn (Nov 22, 2008)

Thursday I received a pair of Everetts and have one on the desk beside me. The pictures above show a much more textured finish than mine have. I would describe mine as a smooth satin finish. And mine are slightly darker than the above pictures display on my screen. But color in many things seems very hard for us to capture in pictures we share over the internet. Maybe that is due to the difference in original lighting, reduction in file size, and color display limitations of most of our monitors. I'm not an expert in any of these fields so don't know. I am not yet set up to post pictures--need to work on that.

Another place to get good pictures of the Everett is endless.com. I hope I get this link inserted correctly. https://www.endless.com/Allen-Edmon...sort=-product_site_launch_date&showDesigner=2

You'll have to click on the Chili colored shoe to change from the default black. There is a nice scroll-over magnification feature. The pictures at endless.com as displayed on my system are significantly too light. Mine are considerable darker with a slight medium dark red tint--actually rather close to the color of a bowl of chili I had last week, with a little less red. Mine are much darker than chili AE's I've seen posted in the What Footwear Are You Wearing thread.


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

billacorn said:


> Another place to get good pictures of the Everett is endless.com. I hope I get this link inserted correctly. https://www.endless.com/Allen-Edmon...sort=-product_site_launch_date&showDesigner=2


These photos show the stitching at the ends of the strap to be completely different from what is shown in the photos posted by DoctorDamage above. For a third example, the photos on Shoebuy.com agree with the photos photos posted by DoctorDamage. So, what's up with Endless?

Either way, nice looking shoes.
.
.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Definitely some weirdness with the different websites: they look like totally different shoes depending on which site you're viewing. The ones I saw in Hamilton a few weeks ago looked just like the Onlineshoes.com pictures _in terms of shape_, but the leather resembled the smoother leather from the Endless.com pictures, except more "tobacco" in colour, i.e. more tan than chili (which doesn't match the darker colour that Billacorn has described).

As for the partial stitching, it's actually quite common with lightweight loafers. If you tear apart a pair of Weejuns, for example, the stitching doesn't go all the way around the heel, although it does reach the heels. Most moccasin constructed shoes actually have the sole stuck on with glue and nails under the heel, not 360 degree stitching, so the "short" stitching is a common technique. AE claims they can repair these so I personally wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

hey
that model at endless actually looks pretty handsome.
its basically the walden with better leather!


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

The Edmonds web site says the Everett can be recrafted...I thought the AE loafers could not be recrafted...is that new?


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

JohnMS said:


> The Edmonds web site says the Everett can be recrafted...I thought the AE loafers could not be recrafted...is that new?


If the sole is sewn on it can be recrafted.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Great looking penny loafers and...not of corrected grain calf! Although, with eight pair of pennies currently in the stable, me thinks my collection is a bit saturated with the design, at this point!


----------



## MattRoo (May 17, 2009)

*I've got some on order!*

Just ordered a pair of Everetts from Shoe-Store.net with a 10% discount code. They're on back order for 1-2 weeks but I'm looking forward to the.

I ordered the Chili color, so my next url will be ebay looking for a suitable belt to pair with them.


----------



## MattRoo (May 17, 2009)

*Just Received my Everetts in Chili*

UPS just delivered my Everett's in Chili and they are wonderfully comfortable. The full grain leather is very soft and luxurious.

It's a smooth leather which differs from the pics from the OP.

As a nice bonus they were shipped with cedar shoe trees from shoe-store.net.

Great looking loafer


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

*More Pics*

Here are some more pictures from a recent ebay auction. These look a good bit lighter and possibly less textured than in the OP. Somebody got a good deal nevertheless.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

FLCracka said:


> Here are some more pictures from a recent ebay auction. These look a good bit lighter and possibly less textured than in the OP. Somebody got a good deal nevertheless.


Thanks for the link, I missed those. They look exactly like the ones I saw in a store a few weeks back. Weird how the production model differs markedly in some details from the "official" photographs.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been wearing the Everett for about a week now (sorry I haven't snapped a pic for posting.) It is a quality shoe. The leather is very soft (think almost glove-like), has a very slight matte, and does not look like it will shine. In that regard, it is indeed more of a casual shoe than say the Walden. I do love the chili color - it has a richness to it and matches exactly with the AE chili belt (I purchased them together). It is a perfect alternative to the Walden and Cameron (the other AE loafers in my normal rotation). 

Only other item I should note, though, is that the Everetts fit slightly different from the Walden or Cameron. I have all three in 11.5 EEE and while the Walden and Cameron feel almost identical in fit, the Everett is slightly looser in the heel. I don't know if this is due to different construction (e.g. the kicker seam on the rear) or simply the much softer and supple leather. With that in mind, make sure to evaluate the sizing of your Everetts well. I am wondering if I should have gone down to an E.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Eagle, while I only currently only have four pairs of penny's, I don't think I'll ever reach their supposed saturation point. I hope I have an LHS collection like Tucker and Mac someday.

These Everett's look good. I'll be swinging by AE this weekend to try them on.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Eagle, while I only currently only have four pairs of penny's, I don't think I'll ever reach their supposed saturation point. I hope I have an LHS collection like Tucker and Mac someday.
> 
> These Everett's look good. I'll be swinging by AE this weekend to try them on.


Thank you for including me with Tucker


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Has anyone bought the AE Everett?

If yes, are you satisfied and how are they holding up?


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

i tried them on DD
they run big compared to the walden.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Have had them for awhile now, they seem to run way big compared to the Walden or the Cameron, my two other AE penny loafers. However, it is kind of hard to say HOW then run bigger....their length (11.5) is spot-on and width (EEE) is fine at the widest spot in my foot, but they do not grip my heel well. In that regard, my foot feels like it is swimming if I don't wear the thickest of socks. 

Regarding durability, these are definitely lightweight leather, almost like purse leather. They are holding up OK, although they are wrinkling more than a thicker leather.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

closerlook said:


> i tried them on DD
> they run big compared to the walden.





CM Wolff said:


> Have had them for awhile now, they seem to run way big compared to the Walden or the Cameron, my two other AE penny loafers. However, it is kind of hard to say HOW then run bigger....their length (11.5) is spot-on and width (EEE) is fine at the widest spot in my foot, but they do not grip my heel well. In that regard, my foot feels like it is swimming if I don't wear the thickest of socks.
> 
> Regarding durability, these are definitely lightweight leather, almost like purse leather. They are holding up OK, although they are wrinkling more than a thicker leather.


Thanks for the info, guys. The sizing quirk is important to know, as I saw these shoes at a recent AE trunk show and the sample (size 9D) looked huge! I thought, hmmm that's odd...

Good thing I didn't order them - I will try them on at a local store instead.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I just got back from Miller's Shoes in Hamilton, at which emporium I had a conversation with one of the sales reps. He said the *Everett has been cancelled*. He said AE is focusing on penny loafers right now, so there should be a replacement for the Everett, _probably_ with altered toe and strap, _possibly_ beefroll, _possibly_ unlined.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Doctor Damage for the update, very interesting that this shoe has been cancelled!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> I just got back from Miller's Shoes in Hamilton, at which emporium I had a conversation with one of the sales reps. He said the Everett has been cancelled.


UPDATE: I contacted my local store yesterday and they placed an order for the Everett. Today they received an email stating the Everett is available but on a 2-3 week backorder. I'm not sure what the guy at Miller's Shoes was talking about, but it seems the *Everett is still available*. If anyone has been eyeing them, I suggest getting a pair soon, just in case. Based on my experience with the Hanover, and from trying on the Walden and Everett, the latter should fit the same length as the other two models, but one size wider (which is almost exactly what CM Wolff suggested earlier in this thread from his experience).


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

The Everett's came earlier this week but I didn't buy them. The fit was not perfect for me, just a little too sloppy in the back end for comfort. The fit was similar to Weejuns, actually, except the Everett D width felt like a Weejun E width.

But the quality is great and the leathers very nice.

In the past I would have bought them, but the Verona has spoiled me for fit!


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Just a thought, but, unless one is simply looking for variety, wouldn't it be better to save up and simply pay double for a pair of cord lhs?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

closerlook said:


> Just a thought, but, unless one is simply looking for variety, wouldn't it be better to save up and simply pay double for a pair of cord lhs?


No, because they are fundamentally different shoes. The Everett is a proper moccasin loafer, like all traditional penny loafers, including Weejuns, while the LHS is a goodyear-welted shoe which has more in common with a longwing brogue than a penny loafer. Obviously one should wear whichever shoe fits best, but they are completely different animals. I have a long thread here somewhere on this topic, which should come up with a quick search (I hope).


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

DD,
I can see your point.
I suppose for me, the moc-style stitching (*though as you point out, not a true moc binding) of the LHS along with its status as a loafer and its squat length (relative to Alden lace-ups) seems good enough for me to fill this category. 
But, again, I see your point.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

closerlook said:


> DD, I can see your point.
> I suppose for me, the moc-style stitching (*though as you point out, not a true moc binding) of the LHS along with its status as a loafer and its squat length (relative to Alden lace-ups) seems good enough for me to fill this category.
> But, again, I see your point.


It seems like a minor point of trivia, but I honestly believe that moccasin construction matters since it strikes to the heart of the shoe's structure...which is why I think the Alden flex-welt bit loafer is not a true bit loafer, but that's a discussion for another day when we are all in the mood for a fight.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

Just as a heads up, I went to my local AE store looking for a pair of Veronas, and if you can find them in your size, the Everetts were on sale for $99.


----------



## mbebeau (Feb 6, 2009)

tsweetland said:


> Just as a heads up, I went to my local AE store looking for a pair of Veronas, and if you can find them in your size, the Everetts were on sale for $99.


Wow, thanks for this!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

tsweetland said:


> Just as a heads up, I went to my local AE store looking for a pair of Veronas, and if you can find them in your size, the Everetts were on sale for $99.


Maybe they really _are_ going to cancel the Everett?


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Maybe they really _are_ going to cancel the Everett?


A month or two ago, the manager at my local AE store told me they were cancelled. He volunteered it right away when we happened to be talking about the particular AEs that I own. Glad I own it, love the leather and chili color...perfect alternative to all my burgundy. Earlier characterization of a "sloppy" fit in the heel was good though - the idiosyncratic fit is what puts the Everett a notch below my favorite AEs. Still, a great buy now if you happen to find a fit that works for you....


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

AE has started to update their website for 2010, but the Everett is gone.


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

Pricier the AE in-store clearance but if you missed out on that (as I did) Amazon is selling the Everett in chili for $129 with a wide range of sizes still available.

I took a gamble and ordered my standard AE size; guess we'll find out how that heel fits tomorrow.


----------



## bobhaldeman (Jun 20, 2006)

Just straight giving them away now........$99 in both colors and even common sizes at the AE Outlet store on I-71/US 35 between Columbus & Cincinnati. Plenty of supply and the guy who helped me seemed to think he could get more. Said he'd sold at least 30 in the last couple weeks at that price.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I just got a pair in chili from Amazon for $99. The black was $250 but I didn't look around for other vendors since that was the color I wanted.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm still annoyed that AE didn't keep this shoe around for a bit longer, but I guess sales weren't there. Good shoe - on sale they are a really good shoe.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Mine came yesterday and I liked them well enough that I went back to Amazon to order another pair and they were out of the brown.

I agree with some of the earlier posts about the heel fit being a little loose. They still fit better than the Sebago loafer I have been wearing and look many times better.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

bobhaldeman said:


> Just straight giving them away now........$99 in both colors and even common sizes at the AE Outlet store on I-71/US 35 between Columbus & Cincinnati. Plenty of supply and the guy who helped me seemed to think he could get more. Said he'd sold at least 30 in the last couple weeks at that price.


A very nice young lady at this AE Outlet just found me a pair in Chili, size 10D, and I was able to order over the phone (since I'm in Texas). Her store didn't have the shoes in stock, but she found them at the outlet in Freeport, Maine.

Her willingness to track down a pair only reinforced my already high regard for AE's customer service.


----------

